# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  1η Γεννα indian με african ringneck

## nikosg6

θυμαστε το ζευγαρακι που μου ανταλλαξα με το michaelvatraxos ε απο αυτο το ζευγαρακι λοιπον σημερα βγηκε και 3ο αυγο! απο την αρχη παρατηρουσα λοιπον την θυλικα που μπαινοβγαινε στην φωλια και μιας και ηταν νεα τα πουλια δεν ανοιγα καθολου την φωλια τους χτες που με πιασαν τα διαολια μου ανοιξα την φωλια και ειδα 2 αυγουλακια παω και σημερα και βλεπω 3! οποτε μπορει να περιμενω και αλλα χαχα και εννοειτε ετρεξα να μοιραστω την χαρα μου εν αναμονη λοιπον :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  α και μην ξεχασω οριστε και μερικες φωτο:
 [IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ χαιρομαι Νικο με την εξελιξη του ζευγαριου σου! Να ειναι ενσπορα ολα τα αυγα και καλο κουραγιο στους γονεις ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

:Jumping0011:  soupeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer Χάρηκα πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια!!!! 
Με το καλό να βγουν όλα τα πουλάκια!!!

----------


## Kostakos

H θηλυκια λογικα απο οτι διακρινω ειναι το african σωστα?? βρε ειναι πανεμορφααα

----------


## nikosg6

ναι σωστα κωστα, αντε Νικο με το καλο να βγουν και τα δικα σου!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλά Νίκο τα έχεις βασιλιάδες εεε??? 

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω βικυ κανω οτι μπορω αφου χωρος υπαρχει γιατι οχι?  και οι κλουβες ειναι και πιο οικονομικες απο τα ετοιμα :wink:

----------


## Peri27

πολυ ομορφοι ειναι οι φιλοι σου..ευχομαι να πανε ολα κατ ευχην!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Πανεμορφα! Αντε σου ευχομαι τα μωρα ακομα ποιο ομορφα!!!

----------


## moustakias

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δούμε παιδιά απο ζευγάρι indian-African.
Ευχομαι να πανε όλα καλά και να βγούν 3 όμορφα και υγιή πουλακια

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω παιδια να στε καλα!!

----------


## nikosg6

σημερα κοιταξα τα αυγουλακια και με χαρα σας ανακοινωνω οτι εχουμε 3 στα 3 γονιμα!!! :Jumping0044:  τωρα  ::  ποτε θα  :: τα μικρα :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Νίκο!!!
Καλή συνέχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν βγαλεις αφρικανακι μου το δινειςςςς, καταλαβες?  :Jumping0011: 

χεχεχε, αστειευομαι! ολα να πανε καλα ευχομαι και προσεξε να τα προσεχεις!

----------


## serafeim

Καλη συνεχεια!!

Νικο δωστου του Νικου μπας κα ιφαει παντοφλα!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## μαρια ν

Μπραβο πολυ ευχαριστα νεα ,αντε με το καλο να υποδεχτεις τα μωρακια σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω παιδια Νικ βρε ακομα δεν βγηκαν κατσε να βγουν και βλεπουμε αρε τι παθαμε οι νικολαδες και μπλεξαμε με τα ρινκνεκ χαχα

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Πω πω φαίνονται γεροδεμένοι οι γονείς και το περιβάλλον τους εξαιρετικό!!! Όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλή συνέχεια Νίκο!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## CyberPanos

Νικο τωρα που την ξανα βλεπω την φωλια σου μου φαινεται οτι εχει πολυ λιγο υλικο μεσα,νομιζω χρειαζεται κιαλλο πριονιδι γιατι σε μερικα σημεια δεν εχει καθολου.
Καλους απογόνους σου εύχομαι!

----------


## nikosg6

Παναγιώτη ήταν γεμάτη αλλά η θυλικια το έβγαλε μονη της. Τι να πω βιτσια ειναι αυτά αλλά αφήνουν το πριονιδι και αλλά το βγάζουν  :winky:

----------


## CyberPanos

Α οκ,αν το εβγαλε αυτη κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## nikosg6

η χαρα μου ειναι απεριγραπτη!!! :Jumping0044:   ανοιγω εχθες την φωλια τιποτα ανοιγω σημερα και ::  ::   να τι αντικρισα: 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

Ποιο ειναι δικο μου!! χχαχαχαχαχ Πλακα κανουμε!  :Happy: 
Ειναι πανεμορφα... και τωρα που τα βλεπω φερνουν ποιο πολυ απο ολα τα ειδη σε εξωγιηνακια!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

Ειναι τα πιο όμορφα παπαγαλομωρά!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι τα ατιμα ειναι...!!  :Happy:

----------


## moustakias

χαχαχα σκασανε μυτη τα μικρούλικα!
Νίκο αν μπορείς να μεταφέρεις αύριο τα μικρά στην αλλη πλευρά της φωλιάς γιατί εκεί έχει ακαθαρσίες

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

οο μωρε τα σκουληκακια!  :Love0034:  πολυ χαρηκα Νικο με τις εξελιξεις του ζευγαριου!!! ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και να ειναι γερα τα μικρα!

----------


## CyberPanos

Συγχαρητηρια Νικο!! με το καλο στο κλαρι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό .... να σου ζήσουνε και στο κλαρί!!!  :Happy:

----------


## saxo_29

Να σου ζησουν. Παντα γερα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εύχομαι όλα να συνεχίσουν τέλεια!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!! με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν Νικο.  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!! δεν φανταζεστε τι αγχος εχω για το αν θα πανε ολα καλα μιας και ειναι πρωτη γεννα ρινκνεκ. ελπιζω να τα ταιζουν και να μην υπαρξουν απροοπτα θα σας ενημερωνω για τις εξελιξεις!!!

----------


## nikosg6

Έχω 3 μικρουλια!!! Με άγχος βέβαια για το αν ταΐζουν τα μικρά διότι δεν είδα γεμισμενους τους προλοβους τους;;;;

----------


## serafeim

Βαλε φωτογραφια να διαλεξω ποιο θελω!! χαχαχαχαχα
Να σου ζησουν Νικολα!! Υγιεια και να ειναι δυνατα!!!
Αφου ζουνε μεχρι στιγμης εστω κα ιλιγο τα ταιζουν!!! Να εισαι θετικος!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν δεν εχουν γεματους προλοβους και ειναι ανω της μιας ημερας να τα ταισεις, μην τα παρεις απο την φωλια ομως!

Μην κανεις το λαθος να εμπιστευεσαι συνεχεια τους γονεις, οπως εκανα κι εγω!

----------


## nikosg6

Θα Δω ρε Νικόλα θα ξανά πάω σε καμία ώρα να τα τσεκάρω και να τα ταισω αν χρειαζεται θα δείξει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Νίκο ....  :winky: 
Κάνε ότι σου λέει ο Νίκος, ξέρει .....  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

Καλά νέα τα 2 τα χθεσινά έχουν γεματους προλοβούς αύριο θα δω για το σημερινό γιατί δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλώ συνέχεια. Ουφ για να δούμε...

----------


## δημητρα

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα, και να ειναι ολα γερα. μην τα πολυ ενοχλεις ξερουν οι γονεις τι θα κανουν. φτου φτου φτου

----------


## nikosg6

λοιπον τα νεα ειναι ευχαριστα και οι 2 γονεις ταιζουν τελικα τα μικρα με τον μπαμπα να ταιζει ομως και την μαμα χαχα ακολουθουν φωτο και βιντεο!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## panoss

Πανέμορφα!!! φτου φτου!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχουλες ομορφες!!! Νικο να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα! Τι περιεργες φωνούλες??? εντελώς διαφορετικές από των κοκατίλ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ζωγραφιές είναι!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να δούμε το πράσινο χρωματάκι τους!

----------


## CyberPanos

Φοβερα!! Τα αυγα τα σπασμενα καλυτερα παρτα απο μεσα.

----------


## teo24

Nα σου ζησουν οι ομορφιες σου.

----------


## nikosg6

Ευχαριστω παιδιά, οντως εχουν υπεροχες φωνουλες Παναγιωτη τα αυγά γιατί να τα πάρω απο μέσα; Ποτέ δεν το έχω κάνει συνήθως η τα τρώνε η τα βγάζουν έξω μόνα τους;;;

----------


## xarhs

βγαλε τα καλου κακου μην τραυματιστει κανα μικρο.... ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα τις πρωτες μερες.

να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια

----------


## Orix

Να σου ζήσουνε τα μωρά  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Pωπω κατι κουκλιά και το πράσινο στα Ringneck προσωπικά είναι το αγαπημένο μου!!!!! Τι φοβερά που είναι?

----------


## cypand

να σου ζήσουν νικο! οντως ειναι πολυ ωραία!! μπραβο σε σενα και στους γονεις!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

> Ευχαριστω παιδιά, οντως εχουν υπεροχες φωνουλες Παναγιωτη τα αυγά γιατί να τα πάρω απο μέσα; Ποτέ δεν το έχω κάνει συνήθως η τα τρώνε η τα βγάζουν έξω μόνα τους;;;


και να μην τα βγαλεις δεν παθενουν τιποτα απολυτως... θα τα πεταξουν οταν ερθει η ωρα... μππρει να τα φανε για ασβεστιο...

----------


## moustakias

Κουκλάκια είναι.....
Θέλω και εγώ ένα! :Jumping0011:

----------


## nikosg6

Μπείτε όλοι στην σειρά!!!!! χαχα λοιπόν πριν λίγο γύρισα και τσεκαρα τα μικρουλια όλα πανε καλα και οι γονείς τα ταΐζουν και οι δυο, επίσης κοιμούνται και οι δυο μέσα στην φωλιά το βράδυ!

----------


## serafeim

λοιπον εγω θελω αυτο που δεν θα μπορεσεις να κρατησεις... ενταξει; χαχαχαχ
κοιμουνται μεσα για να ταιζουν.. ολα καλα πανε.. μπραβο...

----------


## nikosg6

εχω τρελαθει απο την χαρα μου!!! ολα πανε καλα και τα μικρα ειναι 5 & 6 ημερων οριστε και σημερινες φωτο 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ χαιρομαι.... καλη συνεχεια !!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Τρελενομαστε κι εμεις... και χαιρομαστε κι εμεις... !!!  :Happy: 
Διαλεξα... το κατω κατω!!χαχαχα
Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Ολα τα παπαγαλάκια ειναι ομορφα!!! Να σου ζησουν

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπραβο μπράβο!! Να βγάζεις φωτό κάθε 2 μέρες το πολυ για να βλέπουμε την εξέλιξή τους Νίκο!!

----------


## nikosg6

και μια ενημερωση εδω τα μικρα 7 & 8 ημερων

----------


## saxo_29

Τελεια ειναι Νικο, πανεμορφα!!!!! :Jumping0044: 

Να σου ζησουν!!!!
Ευχομαι καποια στιγμη να νιωσω και εγω αυτη την χαρα απο το ριγκνεκ μου.

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο φιλαρακι με το καλο και τα πουπουλακια!!!

----------


## Vasso

Είναι τέλεια!!!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## nikosg6

χθεσινη φωτο τα  2 μικρα εχουν ανοιξει τα ματακια τους 11 & 12 ημερων!

[/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

Σαν κοτοπουλα ξεπουπουλιασμενα για να μπουν στο φουρνο ετοιμα ειναι ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
Ζηλεψα!!! Θελω να τα μαγειρεψωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!
Να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ γλυκούλια!!!!  :Happy: 




> Θελω να τα μαγειρεψωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!


Σεραφείμ, άσε κάτω τα κοτοπουλάκιαααα!!!  ::

----------


## nikosg6

αχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχχα Ευθυμη εγω εχω διαλεξει... στην προηγουμενη φωτογραφια το κατω κατω ... τωρα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι...
Μαλλον αυτο το στρουμπουλο... 
Μεχρι το χειμωνα θα γινει παχυ παχυ.. λουκουμι!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αααααααααααα! Για ζουληγμα και φιλημα ειναι ρε :Love0034:

----------


## vicky_ath

Φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!!!!!!! Άντε να δούμε και φτεράκια σιγά σιγά!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Ευθυμη επιθεση στο κοτοπουλο κλεφτη.... Put the kot down slowly.... Χχαχα τα γλυκουλια μουυ

----------


## nikosg6

τα κοτοπουλακια φορεσαν και δαχτυλιδακι και εχουν ανοιξει ολα τα ματια τους καθαρισα και την φωλια και ολα πανε καλα!!
[IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

 σεραφειμ:

----------


## olga

χαχα! Υπέροχα τα μικρά! οντως είναι σαν ξεπουπουλιασμένα κοτόπουλα! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Kostakos

βρε αυτά είναι φοβερά γλυκά τα ρίνγκνενκ ακόμα και μικορύλια είναι πανέμορφα ( όλα τα είδη είναι) !!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω... μεγάλωσαν οι γλύκες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## orion

γλύκα είναι  :winky:

----------


## Ταρταρος

Να ρωτήσω κάτι παιδεία?

τι μέγεθος πρέπει να έχει το κλουβί για αναπαραγωγή και η φωλιά?

να τα χαιρεσε φιλε

----------


## nikosg6

Εγω τα έχω σε 1,20 μήκος 70εκ ύψος και 50 πλάτος κλούβα (περιπου)που μπορούν και πετάνε και η φωλια ειναι 30χ30χ30 αν θυμάμαι καλα. 
Εχεις και εσύ Ρινκνεκ;

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλια ειναι να τα χαιρεσαι και με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Νικο τι κανουν τα μικρουλακια σου? Κανε μια ανανεωση.  :winky:

----------

